# كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور



## ++sameh++ (4 مارس 2006)

*كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*







.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.
أرجو ان يكون الشرح واضح ، ربنا معاكم :Red_Heart_with_Arro ​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا موحه والموضوع لاهميته هيتثبت *


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 مارس 2006)

ميرسى يا ميرنا على التشجيع ده ، وانا بشكرك عشان لفتى انتباهى لموضوع وضع الصورة 
.
لما نييجى نعمل توقيع هانلاقى العلامة ديه ظاهرة قدامنا :





بنضغط عليها ونضع فيها اللينك اللى رافعين عليها الصورة 
.
لو الصورة موجودة فى موقع وجاهزة نعمل كليك يمين على الصورة ونختار الخصائص Properties هاتظهر لنا شاشة فيها لينك التحميل نعمل لها كوبى ونضعها هنا :





​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا سموحه علي الموضوع المهم 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (5 مارس 2006)

شكرا ياسامح على الموضع الجميل ودة هيسهل كتير لالاعضاء الجدد


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

*شكراً ليكم يا مينا و جورج ، يا رب الموضوع يكون مفيد لكل أخواتى فى المنتدى*


----------



## mr.hima (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا سامح *...
انت وفرت عليا السؤال .


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً والمسيح يوفقك


----------



## jojo_josiph (30 نوفمبر 2006)

[size=+2]متشكر جدا ياسامح[/size]


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

متشكرين جدا جدا بس اذا كان فيها احراج انا او عاوز اعمل توقيع على الصورة ممكن حضرتك تدينى البرنامج الى انتا بتكتب بية على الصور اذا مكنش يضايق حضرتك


----------



## hanysabry (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على على الشرح


----------



## fouly78 (14 يناير 2007)

*مشكوووووووووووور أوي*​


----------



## vena (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا سامح على الموضوع وانا عضوة جديدة واستفدت منه


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك يا سامح ...


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

مرسي ليك يا سامح 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

ريموووووووو


----------



## kamer14 (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## النسر الدهبي (8 فبراير 2007)

شكلاا لك اخي


----------



## manslovejesus (5 مارس 2007)

بجد جميل اوى بس انا عايز البرنامج الى بتكتب بيه على الصوره


----------



## ghost90 (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا سامح على النصيحة​


----------



## yuusif (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ميرسى


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا ليك الموضوع مهم اوى بس اسمحلى اضيف حاجه بسيطه خالص 
سأقوم الآن بشرح طريقة رفع الصور لوضعها في الموضوع
1- سنستخدم موقع http://imageshack.us وهذا الموقع مخصص لإستضافة الصور ويتميز بالسرعة والسهولة

2- بعد فتح الموقع سيظهر لك كما في الصورة :-

http://img49.echo.cx/img49/6899/18rx.jpg

3- قم بالضغط علي كلمة Browse كما في الصورة وبعدها قم بإختيار الصورة التي تود رفعها

http://img49.echo.cx/img49/5836/23ay.jpg

4- بعد إختيار الصورة قم بالضغط علي host it ليقوم الموقع برفعها

http://img49.echo.cx/img49/4092/35fl.jpg

5- بعد رفع الصورة قم بالضغط علي الصورة كما هو موضح

http://img49.echo.cx/img49/3614/48lv.jpg

6- الأن تم رفع الصورة فما عليك فعله الآن هو إحضار لنك الصورة
فقم بالضغط بالكليك اليمين للماوس علي الصورة وإختيار Properties

http://img49.echo.cx/img49/663/56sb.jpg

7- ستظهر لك نافذة Properties قم بنسخ اللنك الموجود فيها وهذا عن طريق الضغط علي الكليك اليمين للماوس وإختيار Copy

http://img49.echo.cx/img49/4551/67hm.jpg

8- بقي لك الخطوة الأخيرة وهي وضع لنك الصورة في الموضوع

http://img267.echo.cx/img267/5126/77tp.jpg
منقووووول للافادة


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى*

يسوع يحميك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ava bishoy son (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا ليك


----------



## christin (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*ميرسي كتييييير *


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*اشكرك والشرح واضح جدا  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## أبن الطاعة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ربنا يباركك سامح الف شكر


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرررررررررررررا وربي يحفظنا


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## JOJOTOTY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*THANKS MAN*​


----------



## assyrian girl (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

thank you so much


----------



## ashrafadel (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*شكرا ليك يا سامح
بس فى لوحة التكم بتاعتى مش موجود اصلا
كلمة تعديل التوقيع

ياريت تفدنى*


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

يا جماعة انا في صورة التوقيع على طول بتبقى صغيرة و مش عارفة اعمل واحدة كبيرة يا ريت حد يفيدني


----------



## ashrafadel (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

يا sosana طيب عندك كلمة تعديل التوقيع الدور والباقى بقى على اللى معندوش زيى كده


----------



## الانبا يؤانس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكراا


----------



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*



sosana قال:


> يا جماعة انا في صورة التوقيع على طول بتبقى صغيرة و مش عارفة اعمل واحدة كبيرة يا ريت حد يفيدني



انا عندي نفس مشكلة sosana  ممكن تساعدونا و شكرا لتعي محبتكم​


----------



## mina3338 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*يا جماعه انا معنديش (تعديل التوقيع)*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع انا بقالى فترة كبيرة على المنتدى مكنتش عارفة اعمل توقيع لغاية لما قرأته شكرا مرة تانية و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرااااااااااااااااا
على الموضوع المهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*











​


----------



## الاسيوي (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا والف شكر لك


----------



## أيمن ألمصرى (10 مايو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

مشكووووور على تعبك معنا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## يوحنا هانى (24 مايو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر ... ربنا يعوضك كتيررررررررررررر​*


----------



## amjad-ri (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ميرسى​


----------



## ana_more (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

فين الموضوع


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*شكرا سامح
بجد فكرة حلوة
و هتسهل كتير على الاعضاء الجدد فى اسئلتهم عن الحاجات دى*


----------



## tena_tntn (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

مش مكتوب تعديل التوقيع خاااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## peter 2008 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

thank you for this fantastic subject


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*



tena_tntn قال:


> مش مكتوب تعديل التوقيع خاااااااااااااااااااالص



لكون مشاركاتك  قليلة

عندما تزيد مشاركاتك  سوف يضهر التوقيع  عندك سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## aHmEd tIto (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*____0000000000______0000000000_____
__000________000__000________000___
_000___________0000___________000__
000_____________00_____________000_
000____________________________000_
000___________thanks__________000_
_000____________for__________000__
__000__________your________000___
___000__________work_______000____
_____000_________________000______
_______000______________000________
_________000__________000__________
____________000____000_____________
______________00__00_______________*​


----------



## marcoo1993 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

اريد توضيح اكثر من المشرفين


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*



++sameh++ قال:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



الخ الحبيب سامح      
سلام يسوع معكم جميعا وتكتب عليها (النهيسى ) 

اكون شاكر
منتظر الرد
اخوك النهيسى

انا لى توقيع وصوره 
ياريت صورتى تكون زى صورتك


----------



## steven_96 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*​*شكراً شكراً على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مسيحي بجد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكراً قوووووووووووووووى يازعيم


----------



## botros_22 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*



جميل جدااااااااااا شكرا لك

​


----------



## aymanfree (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرااااااااااا لييييييك يا سامح وربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ربنا يباركك يا ميرنا على هذا الموضوع فعلا كنت محتاجه لتشجيع
mina emad​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*thank you​*


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا ليك على الموضوع


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا

وسلام عليك


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

بس انا ما في عندي اشي اسمو اضافة توقيع


----------



## وسيم الكسان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا خالص دا تعب كتير


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

حلووووووووووووووووووووووو كثير حبيبي سامح الله يبارك فيك


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

موضوع رائع جدا ويستحق التثبيت
ربنا يعوض تعبك خير الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

مشكووووور يا سامح


----------



## شيموئيل (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

حبيبى لايوجد  كلمه تعديل توقيع واتفضل المكتوب    
مشاهدة ملفي الشخصي 
تعديل بياناتي 
خصوصية العضوية 
تعديل صورة الملف الشخصي 
التواصل الاجتماعي 
الإتصالات   وشكرا


----------



## شيموئيل (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

لوحة التحكم 
مشاهدة ملفي الشخصي 
تعديل بياناتي 
خصوصية العضوية 
تعديل صورة الملف الشخصي 
التواصل الاجتماعي 
الإتصالات   شكرا


----------



## sameh_noby (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*شكرااااااااااااليك يا سموووووووووووووووووح*


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

سلام المسيح لأحلى عريس في منتدانا
أخويا واستاذي سميح:انا مش هيهدالي بال إلا لما أشوف صورة الرب المصلوب
في توقيعي 
عاوز ترتاح من صوتي؟يبقى تساعدني ههههههه
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك معايا
ويبارك فيك وفي المدام
سلام المسيح ليك حبيبي​


----------



## doooody (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## ayman adwar (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا يا سموحه علي الموضوع المهم 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك


----------



## moni2002 (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

انا معنديش في لوحة التحكم بتاعتي 
تعديل التوقيع
ياريت حد يساعدني


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*



moni2002 قال:


> انا معنديش في لوحة التحكم بتاعتي
> تعديل التوقيع
> ياريت حد يساعدني



*لما تكمل خمسين مشاركة هتقدر تعمل توقيع وتبعت رسايل خاصة*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ميرسى على الطريقة بس زر تعديل التوقيع مش موجود عندى اصلا


----------



## peter 2008 (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا على الموضوع يا سامح و على مجهودك كمان


----------



## fifo_10 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

اريد الاجابة على سؤالي لا اجد مكان تعديل التوقيع ماذا افعل ؟؟؟


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

ميرسى ليك


----------



## elarion ashraf (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*شكراااااااااااااااااا*
*يا قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*وهحاول اعمل توقيع صلوا من اجلى*


----------



## elarion ashraf (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

اين زر تعديل التوقيع 
مش موجود عندى


----------



## sam_daoud (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دى يا سامح الرب يكون معاك


----------



## 3frkosh (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

*شكرا على تعبك*


----------



## MAJI (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

اشكرك سامح على الموضوع الذي يهم كل الجدد 
وسأحاول تجربته 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كيفية وضع توقيع لك فى المنتدى .. بالصور*

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## beshoy sawires (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بس حاليا مش نافع اعمل توقيع ممكن السبب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2012)

beshoy sawires قال:


> بس حاليا مش نافع اعمل توقيع ممكن السبب



* السبب ان عدد مشاركاتك اقل من 60 مشاركه 
بعدهم تقدر تعمل توقيع عادي جدا 

منور المنتدي 
*​


----------



## makram_nassif (15 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكر محبتك وارجو لك التوفبق ودائما تكون المرشد والصديق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يونيو 2013)

متشكرين جدا جدا


----------



## aalyhabib (28 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع ... ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------

